
Want to learn programming? Here are top books for learning any language you want - hammadnasir
http://amazedprogrammer.blogspot.com/2017/08/i-want-to-learn-programming-which-books.html?m=1
======
drallison
Hoo-Boy, the _amazedprogrammer_ conflates programming languages with
programming. It's a common error, but a significant one. Programming is
separate and distinct from the programming languages used.

Moreover, this post provides a bibliography of books for learning programming
languages for novice programmers, but provides no help in choosing which
language a novice should choose.

